# Acorns and Pine?



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

I've seen acorns on some of the lists of poisonous things. I know the deer thrive on these, are the goats really allergic? Also, Hemlock and pine are listed, but I thought they could eat these. We spend alot of time in areas of heavy pioson oak, I wonder if this is a problem also.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: What plants do you worry about?*

Pine is not a problem for weathers, my boys love it, but I hear it can can cause abortions.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: What plants do you worry about?*

I recall the folks at Butthead telling me that they had a problem with their goats eating acorns. I think, if I remember correctly, the mother of the baby I got from them died because her liver was destroyed slowly from the oak/acorns she was eating. They had had a large tree fall over and all the goats were eating more than usual for a while. My goats love to eat acorns, and I let them on hiking occasions, but I wouldn't let them pig out on them all the time.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Pine poses no problems for goats. Abortions are reported in cattle but it is not a problem with goats.


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

ali pearson said:


> *Re: What plants do you worry about?*
> 
> I recall the folks at Butthead telling me that they had a problem with their goats eating acorns. I think, if I remember correctly, the mother of the baby I got from them died because her liver was destroyed slowly from the oak/acorns she was eating. They had had a large tree fall over and all the goats were eating more than usual for a while. My goats love to eat acorns, and I let them on hiking occasions, but I wouldn't let them pig out on them all the time.


My sweet boy had gotten ACORN TOXICITY! Off feed, staying in his hut I checked his eyes are 😱all I saw was JAUNDICE! He was critical! 105.8 fever and jaundice Wouldn't eat.. been doing IV fluids twice a day a litter at a time to clean out the TOXICITY..not out of the woods yet but PRAYING TO GOD 🙏 I CAN KEEP HIM MANY MORE YEARS...I'm also praying tomorrow when my vet checks his blood, that it will look better.. wasn't good at all... didn't eat for 2 weeks, now eating and I give him probiotics and electrolytes in apple juice and he sucks it down now..🙏🙏🙏 PRAYING for complete recovery.. but if I have to give iv fluids for years that's exactly what I will do🙏


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

This is a very old thread, and plenty of us have goats that eat acorns and don't have any issues.

I'm sorry you are dealing with this and I hope your boy makes a full recovery.


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> This is a very old thread, and plenty of us have goats that eat acorns and don't have any issues.
> 
> I'm sorry you are dealing with this and I hope your boy makes a full recovery.


I have been looking for the thread I started on acorn toxicity.. I wanted to update you good people but I'm not able to find it.. I really have trouble navigating this site but I won't go on facebook to the goat pages..


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Debra P said:


> I have been looking for the thread I started on acorn toxicity.. I wanted to update you good people but I'm not able to find it.. I really have trouble navigating this site but I won't go on facebook to the goat pages..


Is this the thread you are looking for? HELP! Acorn toxicity


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Huckleberry said:


> I've seen acorns on some of the lists of poisonous things. I know the deer thrive on these, are the goats really allergic? Also, Hemlock and pine are listed, but I thought they could eat these. We spend alot of time in areas of heavy pioson oak, I wonder if this is a problem also.


POISON IVY is fine for goats... did you happen to see what happened to one of my boy's 😖 almost died from acorns. Foraging before grass and bushes came in... his liver SHUT down 🔻....I have the very best vets named Cara and Lyndsey..I noticed he wasn't himself... for a day I thought maybe he's having an off day but the next day I took his temperature..105.8...😳then I looked at his eyes 😧 my jaw dropped.. totally yellow 😳 rushed him to our vet, they put a port into his neck.. brought IV fluids medications and hydrated him morning and evening.. nobody gave him any chance to STILL be alive..I could read it on my vets faces... but I wasn't about to give up on my boy... critical for a month.. expecting him to be gone my vets said when I brought him back for blood work.. are you SURE THIS IS THE RIGHT GOAT 🐐... never will I give up..I will always fight as hard as GOD 🙏 and I can.. sometimes HE says yes but I also understand that the answer could be no...not Because HE'S mean but there's a time for every season.. this time I get to keep him💞💞💞💞 my goats eat pine most of the winter..I have seen that it supposdly kills parasites.. but they love every part..I keep the pine there until they do their art on the limbs.. eating the bark leaves a nice piece of art😁 

.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I have several huge oak trees that dumps thousands of acorns in my goat pen. None of mine have ever gotten sick.


----------

